# Looking for a Book about the Schwinn Cycle Truck! Prewar



## Mramos (Dec 5, 2015)

I have a new project a Prewar schwinn cycle truck and will like to know more information about it.  I already havethe schwinn built heavyweights 1946-1964 Book from Geoff Greene. And i'm eager to learn more and more about them. 
Learning the correct parts and models from the 1939-1955. Any input will be appreciated!

Happy Holidays!

Mike


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 5, 2015)

There isn't a specific book about the Cycletruck that I'm aware of, but I would be interested in a book about utility bikes, and Cycletrucks in particular.
 Great subject!


----------



## danilo1219 (Dec 5, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> There isn't a specific book about the Cycletruck that I'm aware of, but I would be interested in a book about utility bikes, and Cycletrucks in particular.
> Great subject!



my 1939 Schwinn cycle truck


----------



## 1917 Indian (Dec 5, 2015)

Very nice Cycletruck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Dec 5, 2015)

Mramos said:


> I have a new project a Prewar schwinn cycle truck and will like to know more information about it.  I already havethe schwinn built heavyweights 1946-1964 Book from Geoff Greene. And i'm eager to learn more and more about them.
> Learning the correct parts and models from the 1939-1955. Any input will be appreciated!
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> ...




I don't know of a book on them either.. I do have several Schwinn Schwinn cycle trucks both prewar and postwar, tall frames and standard frames.. large baskets and standard baskets.. and Roadmaster cycle trucks too.. do some digging on here.. there is much info to be found here...


----------



## cadillacbike (Dec 6, 2015)

danilo1219 said:


> my 1939 Schwinn cycle truckView attachment 255915




 Love this cycle truck. It's  nice and clean


----------



## Mramos (Dec 6, 2015)

JKT said:


> I don't know of a book on them either.. I do have several Schwinn Schwinn cycle trucks both prewar and postwar, tall frames and standard frames.. large baskets and standard baskets.. and Roadmaster cycle trucks too.. do some digging on here.. there is much info to be found here...






Thanks for the reply Guys!,
Any information web link or publication about the cycle truck is highly appreciated


----------



## Mramos (Dec 6, 2015)

cadillacbike said:


> Love this cycle truck. It's  nice and clean




That is the exact frame i have so far it look like this.


Already  purchase yesstersay  the Prewar original stem, front fender  and tge rear hub New Departure skip tooth.


----------



## Mramos (Dec 6, 2015)

Very Nice clean Truck!
That is my Goal!


----------

